

Quantum Internet May Become Reality - jasonabelli
http://www.pcworld.com/article/196394/quantum_internet_may_become_a_reality.html

======
drallison
Certainly not the best description of quantum entanglement and how it might be
exploited. The information content of the article in fairly close to zero.

------
jasonabelli
I think that it would be interesting to develop this technology for space
communication. We could have instantaneous relay of information from probs and
satellites located anywhere in the universe.

~~~
JordyB
This would be great, much better than waiting 13+ hours to get information
back. Imagine using this for rovers on Mars and instant communication with
Earth.

~~~
jasonabelli
Instant remote control over them as well. Seems like the perfect medium to
apply "spooky action at a distance". Mind boggling trying to under stand why
or how it works, but it does.

